# stihl chainsaw help



## dc8ball (Feb 9, 2017)

I picked up this saw out of a scrap pile. need help figuring out what size it is. 



Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 9, 2017)

I could be WAY off, but it looks like an 026 to me. 

Find a part number on something. The first digits will tell you what model it is. 

1125 is an 036, 1122 is a 066, etc.


----------



## dc8ball (Feb 9, 2017)

only place I found numbers was on clutch cover

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dc8ball (Feb 10, 2017)

here is what I found 0000 967 3611 and 1121 792 9101

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 12, 2017)

Put the second number in the search engine on eBay and it pulled up a chain break for 024, 026, MS240, MS260.

I suppose measuring the bore would help narrow it down.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 12, 2017)

Looked up this and it might be of some help.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-026-serial-number-location.244911/


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 14, 2017)

That little tit on the head of the cylinder looks like what you'd see on an 026 or an 024. Top cover has a small rubber nub that goes over that.


----------



## dc8ball (Feb 19, 2017)

so did more digging and found the top cover and low and behold it is an 026

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------

